# GROßES PROBLEM! - Rocky Switch gesrissen -



## TeamKlokke (1. Mai 2006)

Hallo,

also ich habe ein sehr großes Problem. Und zwar habe ich vor kurzem gesehen, das mein Sitch (2003er Baujahr) gerissen ist. Und zwar an der vorderen Dämpferaufnahme, also da, wo der Dämpfer am Hauptrahmen befestigt wird. Weiß nicht, wie lange der schon ist, da ichs erst bemerkt hab, als der Lack abgeplatzt ist, was an beiden Seiten der Fall ist. 

Das wär ja vielleicht noch kein Problem, wenn ich der Erstbesitzer wäre. Dann könnt ich über die Garantie gehen. Aber ich habe den Rahmen gebraucht erstanden. 

Also nun meine Fragen: Was kann ich tun? Gibt es irgendeine Möglichkeit, vielleicht doch an Garantie zu kommen? Hat irgendwer von euch ne gute Idee? Wie lange werd ich damit noch fahren können? Was soll ich tun?  

Bitte helft mir, denn meine Zukunft in diesem Sport hängt von diesem Rahmen ab, den einen neuen kann ich mir sicher nicht leisten.


----------



## Tim Simmons (1. Mai 2006)

schick den jungs von bikeaction einfach mal ne mail in der du dein problem schilderst...vllt bekommste ja kulanz

mfg tim


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hotspice (1. Mai 2006)

also ich hoffe und wünsche dir das die jungs von bikeaction ohne zicken tauschen.es  darf keine rolle spielen ob du erst-oder-zweitbesitzer bist.

berichte doch bitte weiter


----------



## numinisflo (1. Mai 2006)

Das sehe ich genauso, wie meine Vorredner. Ich würde mein Problem genau den Leuten von Bikeaction schildern, vielleicht hast du Glück!

Viel Glück schonmal...

FLO


----------



## Tim Simmons (4. Mai 2006)

viel glück und halte uns plz auf dem laufenden


----------



## Alesana (4. Mai 2006)

ich will auch, dass mein switch reißt und ich nen schönen neuen bekomm


----------



## iNSANE! (5. Mai 2006)

dirtjumpbastian schrieb:
			
		

> ich will auch, dass _mein switch reißt_ und ich nen schönen neuen bekomm



Was fuer ein Statement...


----------



## Freireiter19 (6. Mai 2006)

Hi! Ich hab das selbe Problem wie du! Mir ist am 1. Mai mein Switch SL ebenfalls kaputt gegangen.

Beim Abbremsen vor der Haustür ist die untere Strebe vorm Bremssattel gebrochen. Beim auseinander bauen ist mir dann auch noch ein Riss an der Schweißnaht Oberrohr/Dämpferaufnahme aufgefallen.

Ich hab mein bike ebenfalls gebraucht gekauft und der Rahmen kam von bikeaction.

Jetzt weiß ich au net was ich machen soll... Hast da schon angerufen? Was ham die gesagt?


----------



## TeamKlokke (6. Mai 2006)

Hallo,

also ich hab mich jetzt mal mit denen bei bikeaction auseinandergesetzt und muss sagen, ich bin von Rocky echt enttäuscht..

Die Modelle bis einschließlich Baujahr 2005 haben ein Jahr Garantie auf den Erstbesitzer. Ab 2006 gibt es sage und schreibe drei Jahre. Ich find das echt albern, bei einer Firma, die ca. 2500,- Euro für einen Rahmen verlangt.

Ich kann mir also die Garantie abschminken. Kulanz kann ich auch nicht erwarten, da mein Rahmen halt schon drei Jahre alt ist und ich nicht der Erstbesitzer bin. Das wars dann wohl.
Hab die jetzt mal gefragt, wie teuer die Reperatur wäre, werde es aber wohl selbst machen lassen. Hab schon nen Aluschweißer an der Hand, wird dann schon halten.

@ Freireiter19: Ich weiß jetzt nicht, welches Baujahr du hast, aber probiers einfach mal. Ruf die an oder schreib denen ne Mail. Wenn der Rahmen von bikeaction kam, dann hast du vielleicht Glück. Drück dir jedenfalls die Daumen, dass sie bei dir Kulanz zeigen. Kannst ja mal berichten.


----------



## Jendo (8. Mai 2006)

Sorry, mein Beileid. Das klingt ja echt nicht gut. Hast du denn das Bike arg Strapaziert?
Also nicht das ich jetzt damit sagen will, das es gerechtfertigt wäre das der Rahmen dann aufgeben darf, aber eigentlich erwatret man ja von Rocky etwas mehr Haltbarkeit...?

Du könntest es natürlich "inoffiziell Modus on" über deine Versicherung probieren. Du könntest ja versuchen lassen, das es Dir rein zufällig abhanden kommt und dann das gute Stück über die Versicherung abrechnen..? "inoffiziell Modus off".
Ich hab nix gesagt!


----------



## csx (9. Mai 2006)

versicherungsbetrug bei so geringen summen? das wärs mir nicht wert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TeamKlokke (9. Mai 2006)

@ Jendo: Naja, arg strapaziert hab ich es nicht. Nen paar Dirts, nen paar Drops und sonst nur Bergab, jedoch kein krasses Downhill. Zwar auch mal etwas unsauber, aber im großen und ganzen würd ich sagen, hab ich einen recht ordentlichen Fahrstil. Würd also nicht sagen, dass es daran liegt, und wenn ja, ist es doch etwas schwach von Rocky.

Naja, ich glaub, deine inoffizielle Methode ist mir etwas heikel.


----------



## aka (10. Mai 2006)

Jendo schrieb:
			
		

> Du könntest es natürlich "inoffiziell Modus on" über deine Versicherung probieren. Du könntest ja versuchen lassen, das es Dir rein zufällig abhanden kommt und dann das gute Stück über die Versicherung abrechnen..? "inoffiziell Modus off".
> Ich hab nix gesagt!



Ohje, das Niveau hier im Forum war auch schon einmal besser finde ich...

Zum Thema Rahmenbruch: ich sehe eigentlich nicht, weshalb Bike Action fuer alle gebrochenen RM Rahmen kulant sein soll? Bevor man viel Geld fuer was gebrauchtes ausgibt koennte man sich ja vorher ueber die Garantierichtlinien des Herstellers informieren.


----------



## TurboLenzen (10. Mai 2006)

@TeamKlokke: Wenn dein Rahmen schon drei Jahre alt ist, dann kannst du bei keiner Firma mehr Garantie verlangen! Die Richtlinie was Garantie angeht liegt in Deutschland bei max. zwei Jahre auf den Erstbesitzer. Drei Jahre kann Rocky ab 2006 nur machen, weil die reklamierten Rahmen direkt nach Canada kommen und da die rechtliche Lage etwas anders aussieht. Aber dieses Problem hättest du bei jeder denkbareren Firma auch und nicht nur bei Rocky! Einen Audi, der nach drei Jahren 250.000 Km auf dem Buckel hat und dann einen Motorschaden hat, kann ich auch nicht reklamieren!
Nur soviel dazu..

Viele Grüße,


----------



## dubbel (10. Mai 2006)

beiks von rocky mountain sind zwar geil, 
aber das verhalten von bikeaction in solchen fällen ist genau der grund, warum mir nie wieder ein rahmen von denen ins haus kommt.

wende dich doch versuchsweise an RM direkt. 
da wär ich zwar auch nicht optimistisch, aber schaden kanns ja schliesslich auch nichts...


----------



## meth3434 (10. Mai 2006)

dubbel schrieb:
			
		

> beiks





???? gehts noch???


----------



## TeamKlokke (10. Mai 2006)

@ aka: An und für sich ja richtig, aber wo ist dann die Grenze, bei welchen Rahmen man kulant ist? Und wer sagt, dass man für nen gebrauchten Rahmen viel Geld ausgegeben hat?

@ freeridechecker: Und warum gibt es dann Firmen, die mehr als zwei Jahre Garantie bieten? Wenn ich mich nicht irre gibt es bei Nicolai 5 Jahre und ich glaub sogar, dass das eine deutsche Rahmenschmiede ist. Und nur weil es in Deutschland eine Richtlinie gibt, heißt es nicht, dass man nicht mehr machen kann. (Siehe Nicolai) Und es gibt in Deutschland auch eine Richtgeschwindigkeit, aber wer fährt diese an den gegeben Stellen schon? Aber dass ist wohl alles Ansichtssache


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dubbel (10. Mai 2006)

meth3434 schrieb:
			
		

> ???? gehts noch???


richtig wäre "geht's". 
und multiple fragezeichen machen eine frage nicht fragender, sondern
allenfalls lächerlicher.


----------



## iNSANE! (10. Mai 2006)

Um erhlich zu sein verstehe ich die Aufregung auch nicht ganz. Sicherlich, so etwas ist aergerlich, aber das SWITCH SL ist fuer Bikepark und Downhill nicht freigegeben. So hat mir das mein Haendler damals gesagt - deswegen fahre ich Switch 06.
Selbst wenn Du es nicht getan hast, weist Du nicht was Dein Vorgaenger damit gemacht hat.
Nun hier jetzt im "sowieso und ueberhaupt" Stil wie es einige tun abzulaestern  finde ich nicht angemessen.


----------



## aka (10. Mai 2006)

dubbel schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> und multiple fragezeichen machen eine frage nicht fragender, sondern
> allenfalls lächerlicher.



... und somit zu einer Aussage?


----------



## bike-it-easy (10. Mai 2006)

Zur Aufklärung:

Gewährleistung: In D gesetzlich festgelegt auf zwei Jahre, mit Beweislastumkehr im ersten halben Jahr. Kommt keiner drumrum, gilt für alle in D verkauften Produkte. Ansprechpartner ist *immer* der Händler wo das Produkt erworben wurde. Falls nicht mehr vorhanden, dann der Importeur. 

Garantie: Liegt im Ermessen des Herstellers / Importeurs. Er allein definiert in seinen Bedingungen die Dauer der Garantie und alle sonstigen Parameter (z.B. Erstbesitzer, regelmäßige Inspektionen, alle vier Wochen irgendeinem Gott ein Opfer darbringen, oder was immer er für sinnvoll hält)

Kulanz: Wenn die Punkte 1 und 2 nicht mehr zutreffen, kommt unter Umständen eine Kulanz seitens des Herstellers oder Importeurs oder auch Händlers in Betracht. Dies ist aber nirgends definiert und alleinig vom Goodwill des Kulanz-Gebers abhängig. Also nicht gleich rumbrüllen, das schließt Punkt 3 dann nämlich meistens aus.


@TeamKlokke: Lies dir die Garantiebedingungen durch. Das was da steht ist bindend für dich. Einen weitergehenden Anspruch wirst du nicht haben. Und zu einer Kulanzleistung kannst Du BA, wie oben beschrieben nicht verpflichten. Punkt.


Gruß

bike-it-easy


----------



## LB Jörg (12. Mai 2006)

Dacht eigentlich das mittlerweile alle 03er gerissen sind 
Hatte auch ein 03er, ein LTD.
Hatte aber das Glück das es schon im ersten Jahr an der Dämpferaufnahme Risse bekam.
Habe dann von BA ein 04er Pro bekommen , weil ich sagte das ich kein 03er mehr will da ich es sonst eh wieder nach 6 Monaten kaputt vorbeischicke.
Und die 04er ja an der Stelle schon etwas stabiler sind.(Lerneffekt von RM )
Und ich auch net mehr damit gemacht habe als das für was es gebaut wurde 

Lustige Geschichte dazu:
War dann mit meinem Reaper am Geißkopf und da sah ich doch jemanden mit genau dem schönen Bike wie mein ehemaliges.
Sind dann ins Reden gekommen,usw....und 1Woche drauf schickt er mir eine Mail das seins auch da Risse bekommen hatte.

Also ich würde dir raten den Rahmen schweißen zu lassen und gleich ein paar Verstärkungsbleche mit dazu ranbrutzeln 


G.


----------



## TeamKlokke (13. Mai 2006)

@ LB Jörg: lol, genau da ist mein Switch auch gerissen.  Aber nur auf einer Seite. Ich lass es gleich mit Verstärkungsblechen schweißen und dann neu lackieren.  Hoffe, nach der Aktion hält es dann.

Weiß jmd, ob man die Rocky Mountain Schriftzüge irgendwo als Aufkleber herbekommt?


----------



## LB Jörg (14. Mai 2006)

Ich würde es vom Lack komplett befreien und dan polieren und farblos lakieren.

G.


----------



## Diaz (14. Mai 2006)

also ich hatte auch ein switch und wenn ich das so lese bin ich froh dass ich es verkauft hab.
so wie ich das sehe reden wir über bike im oberen preissegment.
ich hab ein whiplash von fusion.ist sogar günstiger, aber sicher ned schlechter verarbeitet und nach nem schwingenriss nach 2,5 jahren ist der chef am ostersonntag extra ins geschäft gefahren und hat mit mir ne neue schwinge installiert.sowas nen ich service und dann ist mir der riss auch ziemlich wurscht.war natürlich kostenlos.
was wäre für bike action dabei dir nen rahmen zum selbstkostenpreis anzubieten??ohne den passenden service ist der rm preis einfach nicht zu rechtfertigen-meiner meinung nach...


----------



## bike-it-easy (14. Mai 2006)

@diaz
Bitte nicht Ãpfel mit Birnen vergleichen. Ich glaube nicht, das das der Chef von Fusion war, der dir deine Schwinge am Sonntag eingebaut hat, sondern dein HÃ¤ndler. Der hat aber die Schwinge auch nicht selbst bezahlt, sondern aus GewÃ¤hrleistung/Garantie/Kulanz von Fusion bekommen. Also zwei verschiedene Paar Schuhe.
Dann mÃ¼sste die interessierte Leserschaft zur Beurteilung deines herangezogenen Vergleichs noch folgendes wissen:
1. Bist du der Erstbesitzer?
2. Wie alt ist das Whiplash (Kaufdatum)?

Und nochmal zur ErklÃ¤rung, wie der Ablauf funktioniert: Service bekommt der Endverbraucher in der Regel von seinem HÃ¤ndler. Der HÃ¤ndler seinen Service vom Importeur. So ja auch in deinem Fall mit der Schwinge. 
Und falls du meinen obigen Post bezÃ¼glich GewÃ¤hrleistung / Garantie nicht gelesen hast: Da gibt es schriftlich fixierte Regeln, an die sich jeder zu halten hat. Nichts anderes tut der Importeur. Er tut nÃ¤mlich nicht mehr als er muss. Oder wÃ¼rdest du, wenn dein HÃ¤ndler sagt:"Das Bike kostet 3500 â¬" antworten: "Ach komm, aus Kulanz geb ich dir 4000 â¬!!" Sorry Jungs, aber man sollte niemals von anderen etwas verlangen, was man im Zweifelsfall nicht in Ã¤hnlicher Weise selbst zu leisten bereit ist. UND - die Randbedingungen waren schon zum Kaufzeitpunkt des gebrauchten Switch bekannt und auch im Zweifelsfall beim Importeur zu erfragen. Also solche Punkte bitte vorab klÃ¤ren, und dann entscheiden, ob man es riskiert. Und nicht das geile SchnÃ¤ppchen machen und anschlieÃend rumflennen und alle anderen sind Schuld, nur weil man die Kosequenzen der eigenen, falschen Entscheidung nicht tragen will.

SchÃ¶nen Sonntag noch

bike-it-easy


----------



## LB Jörg (14. Mai 2006)

Ich habe ja einen neuen kostenlos bekommen 
Und obwohl ich den Dämpfer rausgebaut hatten, bekam ich sogar einen neuen mit dazu. 

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freireiter19 (14. Mai 2006)

Wie sieht das eigentlich aus wenn man noch Garantie hat und nen Ersatzrahmen bekommt, 
ist dann auf dem neuen Rahmen auch wieder volle Garantie??

Oder bleibt dann nur noch der Rest der ab dem Kaufdatum besteht?


----------



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (14. Mai 2006)

LB Jörg schrieb:
			
		

> Dacht eigentlich das mittlerweile alle 03er gerissen sind
> Hatte auch ein 03er, ein LTD.
> Hatte aber das Glück das es schon im ersten Jahr an der Dämpferaufnahme Risse bekam.
> Habe dann von BA ein 04er Pro bekommen , weil ich sagte das ich kein 03er mehr will da ich es sonst eh wieder nach 6 Monaten kaputt vorbeischicke.
> ...




Ach nöö! Habe auch ein 2003er und ich will nicht, dass es reisst. Aber ich fahre jetzt auch nicht so heftig. Werde dann gleich mal in den Keller gehen und mal meins etwas genauer inspizieren.


----------



## Jendo (14. Mai 2006)

Freireiter19 schrieb:
			
		

> Wie sieht das eigentlich aus wenn man noch Garantie hat und nen Ersatzrahmen bekommt,
> ist dann auf dem neuen Rahmen auch wieder volle Garantie??
> 
> Oder bleibt dann nur noch der Rest der ab dem Kaufdatum besteht?


Du hast nur noch die Restgarantie! Sonst könnte man ja immer wieder neu reklamieren... schön wärs für den Kunden


----------



## Diaz (14. Mai 2006)

@bike it easy
was du glaubst interesiert mich ned wirklich
es war der chef, geschäftsführer von fusion gabriel lorenz.und es war ostermontag (bin am dienstag nach italien gefahren)  und er hat mir,weil ich so ne lange anfahrt hatte,noch ein t-shirt+schaltauge+ersatzlagerung f. hinterbau geschenkt.
find das etwas unverschämt mich hier als lügner hinzustellen.

bin erstbesitzer und bike war genau29 monate alt.keine gewährleistung mehr.noramlerweise.
ob ich erstbesitzer oder zweitbesitzer bin intersesiert auch nicht in der gewährleistungszeit.mir ist klar wie die regeln sind.wenn die nicht wollen gibts nix,brauchst mir ned erklären hab selber ne firma mit 15 angestellten.
aber, und das kann dir jeder verkaufstrainer bestätigen, man erkennt eine gute firma im kulanzverhalten.natürlich haben die keinen gewinn davon aber eine reperatur oder austausch zum selbstkostenpreis kostet die ja nix und bringt einen zufriedenen kunden mehr.plus keine solche negativ werbung.
für bike action dürtfte es kein problem sein sowas bei rm geltend zu machen.
kommt natürlich drauf an ob rm zufrieden mit bike action ist oder ned.
es gibt solche und solche importeure....
aber das kann und will ich ned beurteilen und ich will hier ned über bike action herziehen.bitte nicht so verstehen.


----------



## bike-it-easy (15. Mai 2006)

Diaz schrieb:
			
		

> @bike it easy
> was du glaubst interesiert mich ned wirklich
> es war der chef, geschäftsführer von fusion gabriel lorenz.und es war ostermontag (bin am dienstag nach italien gefahren)  und er hat mir,weil ich so ne lange anfahrt hatte,noch ein t-shirt+schaltauge+ersatzlagerung f. hinterbau geschenkt.
> find das etwas unverschämt mich hier als lügner hinzustellen.
> ...



@Diaz
Uiuiuiui, locker bleiben und Nerven behalten. Sei doch nicht so aggressiv, das kriegt am Ende noch deine Kundschaft mit, der Umsatz geht zurück, und du musst wieder Verkaufstrainer für deine 15 Angestellten anheuern, die denen dann beibringen, noch mehr Kulanz zu zeigen, damit der Umsatz wieder nach oben geht   . (Sorry, das war für die Unterstellung mit dem Lügner  damit sind wir quitt.)
Und was du glaubst, weiss ich nicht, würde mich aber schon interessieren (vielleicht andere hier auch  schon mal über die ursprüngliche Definition des Begriffes Forum nachgedacht?). Allerdings weiß ich wiederum auch mehr als du glaubst. Womit wir wieder beim Thema wären: Zuerst einmal habe ich dich nicht als Lügner bezeichnet oder dir ähnliches unterstellt. Würde ich mir nie anmaßen. Sei damit also bitte in Zukunft etwas vorsichtiger, ich bin da ein bisschen empfindlich, was haltlose Unterstellungen angeht. Deswegen habe ich ja auch extra so formuliert: Ich glaube, das.. Allerdings erstelle ich meine Aussagen hier anhand von mir bekannten Tatsachen und eigenem Wissen, und stell hier nicht einfach so Vermutungen in den Raum und lasse diese dann mal wirken. Würde ich mir von manchem Beitrag hier auch wünschen. Beweise dafür? Bitte sehr:
Da ich den Gabi nun auch schon ein paar Jahre kenne und mich auch ab und zu in Rodgau sehen lasse, WEISS ich, dass er nicht extra in sein Geschäft gefahren kommt. Das ist Tatsache  aber bevor du jetzt die Augen rollst: Braucht er auch gar nicht, denn der Gabriel wohnt über seinem Geschäft. Du siehst: Glauben und Wissen. Da du was von extra ins Geschäft fahren geschrieben hast, durfte ich mit diesem Wissen, gepaart mit der sehr hohen Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass für solch ein Thema eher der Händler als denn der Hersteller zuständig ist, und es von Straubing nach Rodgau auch ein paar km Autobahn mehr braucht, ruhig glauben, es wäre der Händler und nicht der Hersteller gewesen. OK, mein Fehler. Trotz hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit falsch schlussgefolgert. Das die Jungs von Fusion, in diesem Fall der Gabi, sehr kulant sind und einen guten Service bieten, der über das allgemein als übliche empfundene Maß hinausgeht, WEISS ich selbst, weil selbst schon erlebt. Was anderes habe ich auch nie behauptet. Wobei hier auch der Hersteller = Großhändler/Importeur ist. Also muss Gabriel Lorenz nicht extra bei Fusion wegen der Garantieabwicklung nachfragen  .

Zu deinem nächsten Statement: 
Ob du Erst- oder Zweitbesitzer bist, interessiert in der Gewährleistungszeit sehr wohl. Nachzulesen in den entsprechenden Gesetzestexten, da steht es drin. Zur korrekten Darstellung: Das was du von Fusion nach 29 Monaten bekommen hast, war Garantie, keine Gewährleistung. Und wenn die Garantie bei Fusion nur 2 Jahre wäre (weiß ich nicht), war es halt Kulanz. Wie das Kind schlussendlich dann genannt wird, ist hier für den Kunden nicht weiter relevant, da es zum gewünschten Ergebnis führt. 

Nächster Punkt:
Du schreibst: für bike action dürtfte es kein problem sein sowas bei rm geltend zu machen.
kommt natürlich drauf an ob rm zufrieden mit bike action ist oder ned.
es gibt solche und solche importeure....
aber das kann und will ich ned beurteilen und ich will hier ned über bike action herziehen.bitte nicht so verstehen

Da haben wir leider wieder zwei solcher Unterstellungen, die da von dir impliziert, aber im nächsten Satz schon widerrufen werden, damit man sich rausreden kann, wenn von irgendwoher Contra kommt.
Auch mit BA habe ich nun schon einige Jahre zu tun und kenne die auch alle sehr gut. Aber ob das für die in diesem speziellen Fall ein Problem ist oder nicht, kann und will ich nicht beurteilen. Und du kannst das erst recht nicht, klär mich also bitte auf, woher du dein Wissen hast. Wahrscheinlich hast du einen direkten Draht nach Vancouver (Vorsicht  unbewiesene Unterstellung! Dient hier aber nur dem dramaturgischen Satzaufbau), da du in deinem nächsten Satz ja auch (wieder nur so indirekt) ein etwaiges belastetes Geschäftsverhältnis von BA und Rocky ins Spiel bringen möchtest. Da BA jetzt schon rund 15 Jahre den Importeur für RM macht, glaube ich, das passt schon ganz gut. Solltest du hier mehr wissen, korrigier mich bitte (aber bitte Fakten, kein Halbwissen oder ähnliches), ich lerne gerne dazu.
Und was die Garantieabwicklung oder Kulanzleistungen von Bike Action angeht: Ich selbst hatte noch nie Grund zur Klage, ansonsten frage doch bitte die Leute hier im Forum, wie zufrieden die denn sind (siehe z.B. LB Jörg etwas weiter vorne im Thread, da hat das ja wohl zufrieden stellend funktioniert). Und das es auch Fälle gibt, in denen was so richtig schief geht und der Kunde ganz und gar nicht zufrieden ist, will ich gar nicht abstreiten. Das wirst du aber auch selber wissen, das brauch ich dir nicht zu erklären.

@all + Diaz
Zum Abschluß noch einige persönliche Anmerkungen:
Ich poste hauptsächlich hier im Rocky-Forum, weil mir der im Gegensatz zu einigen anderen Unterforen gepflegte Ton und ein gewisses Niveau der Beiträge sehr am Herzen liegt. Da lohnt sich das Schreiben noch. Ich diskutiere durchaus auch kontroverse Themen mit, und da ich weiss, dass nicht alle gleicher Meinung sein können, gerne auch in etwas deutlicherer Ansprache, gepaart mit etwas Wortwitz und gewürzt mit einer Prise Ironie (wer austeilen will, muss auch einstecken können). Allerdings sollte auch hier ein gewisses Niveau gewahrt sein. Auch lasse ich mich gerne eines besseren belehren, wenn mein Gegenüber für seine Behauptungen auch fundiertes Wissen oder nachprüfbare Fakten aufbringt. Das gehört dazu  hier ist keiner allwissend (ich lass dann den an dieser Stelle üblichen Joke aufgrund der dem Thema angemessenen und gebotenen Ernsthaftigkeit diesmal weg).
Diese Art des Kommunikationsverhaltens erwarte ich auch von meinem Gegenüber. Sollte der es trotzdem nur bei eigenen Meinungen belassen, diese nicht ausreichend belegen und stattdessen mit Unterstellungen oder gar persönlichen Diffamierungen argumentieren, beteilige ich mich nicht mehr an dem entsprechenden Beitrag. Dafür ist mir meine Zeit zu schade, weil das dann nur in üblem Gedisse endet. Muss also nicht sein. In diesem Sinne, danke für eure Aufmerksamkeit.

Und schon wieder ein Roman von

Bike-it-easy


----------



## meth3434 (15. Mai 2006)

bike-it-easy schrieb:
			
		

> Und schon wieder ein Roman von
> 
> Bike-it-easy




... aber dafür ein guter und wichtiger, vor allem das kapitel mit dem niveau und so...

Das BA hier im Forum mit zunehmender Regelmässigkeit eines auf die Mütze bekommt, mag verschiedene Gründe haben (meistens wahrscheinlich persöhnliche Erfahrungen des Einzellers... äh Einzelnen)! Mich würde mal Interessieren wie das so wäre wenn BA das Forum hier betreuen würde... Ich denke das würde manche zur Contenance mahnen! 

@Diaz: Deine Schlussfolgerungen zu dem Verhältnis zwischen BA und RM sind geradezu wahnwitzig und auch sonst haben weder Deine Worte noch die Wortwahl besonders viel Gewicht...  Aber das hat der liebe Bike-it-easy bereits genug abgehandelt! 

Wer freundlich und mit REALISTISCHEN Forderungen an BA herantritt, wird sicherlich freundlichen, und in einem gewissen Rahmen auch kulanten, Service erhaltenm je nach dem was er eben fordert....


----------



## clemson (16. Mai 2006)

meth3434 schrieb:
			
		

> ... aber dafür ein guter und wichtiger, vor allem das kapitel mit dem niveau und so...
> 
> Wer freundlich und mit REALISTISCHEN Forderungen an BA herantritt, wird sicherlich freundlichen, und in einem gewissen Rahmen auch kulanten, Service erhaltenm je nach dem was er eben fordert....



 das kann ich nur bestätigen, habe bis jetzt gott sei dank nur gute erfahrungen mit ba gemacht, habe aber immer persönlichen kontakt gehabt.


----------



## Catsoft (16. Mai 2006)

Naja, BA kann schon machmal etwas mundfaul sein.   Allerdings ist mir in meinem Fall geholfen worden, gibt also keinen wirklichen Anlaß zur Klage  

Ich finde es jedenfalls auch nicht so gut, dass BA hier in letzter Zeit immer auf die Mütze bekommt. Manchmal erscheinen mir die Fälle auch nicht so klar. Mir sind auch Fälle bekannt, wo BA unter ähnlichen Umständen anders gehandelt hat


----------



## pEju (16. Mai 2006)

dann kann ich euch ja mal sagen was ich auf mein norco an garantie habe - volle jahre auf den rahmen .
und auf stahl rahmen gibt's lebnslange garnatie. ansonsten sind die auch sehr kulant falls doch was sein sollte.
norco ist einfach eine company, die hinter ihren produkten steht und mehr als zufriedene nur kunden hat. 
genau das macht eben den unterschied aus. ist neben der stabilität & ihrem ruf mit auch ein grund,
warum in canada zum großteil keine rockys, sondern bikes von norco gefahren werden.
bei rm zahlt man eben ein haufen schon nur allein weil rm draufsteht.
ich kann mich jedenfalls nicht beschwehren .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iNSANE! (16. Mai 2006)

NorcoFox schrieb:
			
		

> _BLA BLA BLA_
> ich kann mich jedenfalls nicht beschwehren .



Na Prima - was mas machst Du dann hier?

Schoene Gruesse von Wayne - Wayne Interessierts.


P.S. Solltest Du Dich weiter "_beschwehren_" kann es passieren dass Dein Rahmen (der wohl aus Alu ist) REISST! Also aufgepasst


----------



## meth3434 (16. Mai 2006)

Hey ich hab gehört wenn man ein intense kauft sind die so dankbar, dass man lebenslang garantie hat und auch um 4 uhr nachts den rahmen ohne gegenfrage und mit Fusskuss ausgetauscht bekommt, ausserdem kriegt man ne Doppelhaushälfte geschenkt wenn der rahmen 3 mal reisst!

Jungs bitte behaltet doch eure Meinung zu eurer grossartigsten Bikemarke auf Mutter Gotter Erde für euch! Wir sind hier im Rocky Forum und das ist ein Thread in dem es darum geht dass ein switch Rahmen gerissen ist! 

Geht mit Gott, aber geht!


----------



## pEju (16. Mai 2006)

ich wollte damit nur sagen, dass rm auch ruhig auf seine rahmen 5 jahre garantie geben könnten. wenn die schon so teuer sind, dann sollte man eine gewisse quallität erwarten, die den preis rechtfertigen. oder warum sind die sonst so teuer ? mir tun dann nur immer die leute leid bei denen kurz nach ablauf der garantie der rahmen bricht. und wenn rm schon einen rahmen baut von denen so viel brechen, dann sollten die wenigstens einsehen was die da zusammen geschweißt haben und kulanter weiße die rahmen ersetzen. gerade dann. achja, ich bin kein norco fanatiker und alles andere was es zu kaufen gibt ist müll - ganz im gegenteil.


----------



## Jendo (16. Mai 2006)

Wir sollten aber mal beim Thema bleiben!
Es interessiert hier keinen ob dein oder mein Rahmen noch hält. Zumal wir hier in der RM Abteilung sind gehts hier eben nun mal um ROckys nicht um dein Norco oder mein altes RedBull was auch 2Jahre gehalten hat, bevor ich es verkauft habe...
Wer Rocky nicht mag sollte seinen eigenen Haß Thread aufmachen, aber uns damit bitte verschonen! Zumal dein Statement nichts an der Sache ändern tut...
Jendo


----------



## pEju (16. Mai 2006)

ich habe nie gesagt, dass ich rm nicht mag. ich hab sogar selber eins - .
hättest jetzt nicht gedacht was. ich meine ja nur eine firma wie rm kann es sich doch leisten für einen armen biker ein neuen rahmen bereitzustellen. zumal kann dieser auch nix dafür da es sich um eine "fehlkonstruktion" gehandelt hat. bei dem neuen modell waren sie ja dann so schlau und haben die schwachstelle aufgrund der vielen gebrochen & eingeschicken rahmen verstärkt. also hat nicht der konsument die schuld zu tragen und sollte nicht sitzen gelassen werden. warum einem dann kein neuer mehr gegeben wird wenn die garantie gerade abgelaufen ist, dass kann ich wirklich nicht verstehen !


----------



## clemson (16. Mai 2006)

es haben aber einscheinend ja auch viele einen neuen rahmen bekommen, auf kulanz und ohne streß etc...nur weinen die nicht rum......

und wer etwas gebraucht kauft sollte sich des risikos halt auch bewüßt sein, auch wenn es sicher madig ist wenn man dann keinen auf kulanz bekommt.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Torsten (17. Mai 2006)

Leute,

macht Euch mal ein bischen locker und *seid nett zueinander* und bleibt beim Thema (Rocky Mountain), diskutiert das sachlich und vernünftig. 

Es kommen schon Beschwerden.  Ansonsten mach ich das Ding hier dicht!

Gruß Torsten
IBC-Forum-Team


----------



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (17. Mai 2006)

pHONe^dEtEcTor schrieb:
			
		

> Ach nöö! Habe auch ein 2003er und ich will nicht, dass es reisst. Aber ich fahre jetzt auch nicht so heftig. Werde dann gleich mal in den Keller gehen und mal meins etwas genauer inspizieren.



Nochmal geguckt, jetzt bin ich traurig.







Bei mir siehts fast genauso aus, nur halt auf einer Seite, aber wenn ich weiter damit fahr, dann geht die andere sicher auch kaputt. Wer würde sowas denn schweissen? Der Richi vielleicht oder die Leute von Alutech?


----------



## Catsoft (17. Mai 2006)

Bist Du Erstbesitzer? Wenn ja, würde ich jetzt hier erst mal ruhig sein und ganz ruhig und freundlich bei BA anfragen bzw, die Sache mit deinem Händler besprechen. Vieleicht hast du Glück und RM zeigt sich Kulant.... 

Wenn nicht kannst du immer noch hier meckern


----------



## pEju (17. Mai 2006)

ich glaube du kannst leider gleich hier anfangen dich zu beschweren .
aber fragen würde ich trotzdem mal. kostet ja nix. vllt auch erwähnen das du gerade bei dem rahmen schon von vielen dieser fälle gehöht hast und ob es sich um einen konstruktionsfehler handeln könnte. wie ich schon gesagt hatte das neuen haben sie ja dann auch verstärkt. aber immer schön freundlich bleiben, auch wenn man sich über sowas verständlicherweise aufregt. aber anders hast du eine noch geringere chance auf erfolg. trotzdem viel glück.


----------



## Catsoft (18. Mai 2006)

Vieleicht kann dir ja jemand hier einen Tipp (per PN!) geben welcher Händler in deiner Nähe soche Dinge am besten regelt. Von Hacht hier in HH hat meine Fall gut abgewickelt, ich war allerdings auch Erstbesitzer und das Teil hatte noch Garantie. War allerdings nicht bei diesem Händler gekauft! Mein Tipp ist: Ganz ruhig und sachlich bleiben, bei allem verständlichen Frust. Auch wenn die Kommunikation mal etwas karg ist und auch keine "unverschämten" Forderungen stellen (Ersatzbike für die Zeit u.ä.). Dann sind IMHO deine Chancen am größten. 

Over and Out....


----------



## hasenfuß (22. Mai 2006)

Jendo schrieb:
			
		

> Wir sollten aber mal beim Thema bleiben!
> Es interessiert hier keinen ob dein oder mein Rahmen noch hÃ¤lt. Zumal wir hier in der RM Abteilung sind gehts hier eben nun mal um ROckys nicht um dein Norco oder mein altes RedBull
> ...
> Wer Rocky nicht mag ...




nun ja, ich finde der vergleich mit anderen gehÃ¶rt schon auch zum thema -
oder muÃ man rocky mountain so kultisch verehren, daÃ man keinerlei
fragen stellt ?

ich denke, ein rad mit einem preis zwischen 3 und 5 kâ¬ sollte erstmal
HALTEN und wennÂ´s das dann unglÃ¼cklicherweise nicht tut anstandslos
getauscht werden. zumal, wenn es sich wie hier augenscheinlich um einen
konstruktionsfehler oder sagen wir mal um eine sollbruchstelle handelt.

daÃ es auf alurahmen keine lebenslange garantie gibt ist vielleicht
mit anderen materialeigenschaften zu erklÃ¤ren und nachvollziehbar,
eine garantie von einem jahr finde ich aber doch eher schlapp..

ich hatte mir bisher keine gedanken zu diesem thema gemacht und
darauf vertraut, daÃ ein rad im wert eines gebrauchten mittelklassewagens
einfach gut ist - vielleicht sollte ich das ja nochmal Ã¼berdenken
und wieder einen feinen stahlhobel anschaffen


----------



## iNSANE! (22. Mai 2006)

Ich hol mir jetzt nen RANSOM CARBON - DAT HAELT


----------



## s.d (22. Mai 2006)

Würd ich auch da passiert sicher nichts und das Beste ist du kannst mit dem Teil  ja von CC-Rennen bis Bikepark alles machen


----------



## Jendo (22. Mai 2006)

Ich glaube der Felix hat da ein bischen Ironie mit ins Spiel gebracht 

@HasenfuÃ:
 Prinzipiell geb ich Dir schon Recht das ein kâ¬ Bike auch halten muss und das auch noch sehr lange. HGoffe ich ja schlieÃlich auch bei meinem Rocky! Aber ich wollt ja nur mit meinem Post andeuten, das es dem jetztigen Besitzer oder uns, die im Rocky Forum rumgeistern es nix bringt zu sagen Ãtsch, meins hÃ¤lt... 
GruÃ, Jendo


----------



## s.d (23. Mai 2006)

Ich hab meinem Beitrag auch ironisch gemeint aber hab auf IRONIEMODUS mal verzichtet und wollte es nicht zu überspitzen bzw. zu viel Wahrheit ins Spiel bringen weil sonst wieder sämtliche Leute schreiben und wieder ne riesige Diskussion ausbricht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jendo (23. Mai 2006)




----------



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (4. Juni 2006)

Habe jetzt nochmal ganz genau nachgesehen und den Lack unter der "Bruchstelle" entfernt, und siehe da: Jippie, er ist doch nicht gerissen, nur der Lack hatte nen kleinen Sprung von der wahrscheinlich zu fest angezogenen Dämpferschraube. Verkaufe jetzt das Ding bevor noch etwas Passiert.


----------

